# Have you heard of " pogs" ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm just finishing a new Kindle motorhoming book and the author refers to " pogs", meaning pitches on a campsite or places to pitch when wild-camping. He doesn't explain the term and it's one I've never heard.

Does anyone else know where it comes from or do they use it ?

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As a former long term member of the Wild forum, I have never heard of the word.
I have heard about Pods which campsites offer as ready built accommodation!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sure it's not a typo Grizzly and should read pongs.  

Dick


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have heard the name.. BUT. It was a kids game !! Some sort of collecting and swopping plastic discs or something like that..

Never heard of it in camping...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not knowing the instance it is being used in, but POGS is a plastic container.I think it is an american brand/type.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are some Campsite Pods

http://www.discovercumbria.co.uk/Pod-Camping.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think I'll write to the author. I did wonder if he is on this forum; there are lots of references to things I've seen discussed on here but then, I guess they're discussed on other forums too.

(The book is _Marie Potter and the Campervan of Doom_ by Brian Burke )

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No, it's "pogs" eg ( quotes from book- he is travelling in a MH)

"...we had a pog for the night..."

"....a knock to tell us of better pogs nearby.."

"...we parked up in the specified pog"

"....arriving at an aire and finding no pogs left"

".....getting water at our parking pog"

Perhaps it's a word he and his wife use, but they don't make it clear this is so and I wondered if I'd missed something !

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

piece of ground?

Dick


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

I have a metal detecting friend who was born and lives in Doncaster. Whenever he found a good spot he would say something like, "Well I found this pog and worked it all day. I found all kinds there"

So it looks like "pog" is a Doncaster word for good spot or something similar


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brimo said:


> I have a metal detecting friend who was born and lives in Doncaster. Whenever he found a good spot he would say something like, "Well I found this pog and worked it all day. I found all kinds there"
> 
> So it looks like "pog" is a Doncaster word for good spot or something similar


And the author comes from Doncaster !!

QED and thanks very much all.

I hate mysteries !

G


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Sorted !!


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm from near Doncaster and I use it. It means place or spot. Eg "I want to get there early so I get a good pog."


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

A Pog is a blind pig. i is missing 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's great when something comes together !

I've been looking to see if I can find the origin; nothing on the internet and the nearest I can get, in our ancient Compact Oxford, is _ poge _ which has obscure origins but seems to be used to mean " leaning place, stay or support" which does not seem very likely- especially as it has more links with Latin/ Italian and so seems an unlikely thing to still find in Yorkshire.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> A Pog is a blind pig. i is missing 8)


Welcome back Pusser ! Good to hear from you.

( Any newbies who've not read Pusser's Progress ought to do so immediately:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pussers-Progress-ebook/dp/B004LLIJ6G )

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > A Pog is a blind pig. i is missing 8)
> ...


Nice to be back. Wish I hadn't gone really but "say la V". I have been known to make mistakes before. Hope you and family are keeping well and getting some miles under your belt to places of awe and wonder.

Thank you for the plug and I would add that proceeds of the book\chapters of posts on here go to Mavis (Locovan) (Wonder Woman} in aid of the asbestos thing. I think the book and others donated by Mavis and her husband have raised quite a bit as I understand.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Heard of "Pobs" A Yorkshire term for a concoction of food made from bread and warm milk.. You Eat that when there is no more bread and mucky fat for your dinner. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Great word. I will start using it immediately.

Thanks for asking the question G, Alan.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yeh, I've just got myself a pog, right in front of the PC  :lol:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll use the word "pogged" meaning stuffed, full, couldn't eat another thing, but never heard of "pog" (Originally from Leeds area)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bobmarley3 said:


> I'll use the word "pogged" meaning stuffed, full, couldn't eat another thing, but never heard of "pog" (Originally from Leeds area)


I was born even closer to Doncaster than Leeds, Bob, and had never heard it, but that's the wonder of dialect words. I'd love to know the origins of the word.

G


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Pog*

Hi G.
Also downloaded Marie Potter to my tablet to read later. The sample seemed fine.
Have Pusser's one as well even though most of it I've read on here before.
Have you read Serge Bastarde ate my baguette by John Dummer? Quite funny with a later book starring Serge's son.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Pog*



exmusso said:


> Have you read Serge Bastarde ate my baguette by John Dummer? Quite funny with a later book starring Serge's son.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


I've got them Alan but not read yet. I love the Kindle samples idea and can spend a happy evening with half a dozen- though I do tend to go on and buy more than I should. Such a shame we can't lend books though. I've looked at the Kindle Prime system of borrowing but you only get a book per month !

G


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

marie potter is a great read, 3/4 way through and chuckling my head off. 

i'm glad you cleared up the 'pog' question, it had been puzzling me too.

mrs slip


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

A google search for "pog yorkshire dialect" comes up with loads of explanations.

e.g.

" I'm pretty sure Sheffield accents which used to vary from one district to another have become less broad than when I first moved here. My wife grew up in South Kirby, only 18 miles away, and had a different vocabulary for many things; Barnsley certainly did. 
*A wonderful word is pog. A pog, in Barnsley, is the place where you usually sit, for example in the pub, like your spot. People would sit in the same spot in the same pub for years and if you sat in it you would have to give it up to the owner, 'that's my pog, lad'. Pog is thus a good word for the expression of the right to occupy! * 
There is no one dialect in Yorkshire and the variation even within a few miles in parts of Sheffield, Rotherham and Barnsley is enough to make 'tha's not from round here is tha?' a frequent shibboleth."

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/writing-occupation/message/3238


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Pogs is a game that was popularized during the early 1990s. The game is played using discs which are also called "pogs". The name originates from POG, a brand of juice made from passionfruit, orange and guava; the use of the POG bottle caps to play the game pre-dated the game's commercialisation. The game of pogs possibly originated in Hawaii (Maui, Hawaii) in the 1920s or 1930s, or possibly with origins in a game from much earlier: Menko, a Japanese card game very similar to pogs, has been in existence since the 17th century. Pogs returned to popularity when the World POG Federation and the Canada Games Company reintroduced them to the public in the 1990s. The pog fad soared, and peaked in the mid 1990s before rapidly fading out.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Pogs is a game that was popularized during the early 1990s.


Indeed it is and my children played it, but in the context of the OP - somewhere to camp for the night- sorry but I find the definition...

*Pog is thus a good word for the expression of the right to occupy*

...rather more compelling!


----------



## BillyB666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oooppps... I'm the guilty one- it's my book   

Sorry about that, I thought pog was quite a common word. Hope it didn't cause too much confusion and everyone's in a good, safe, warm pog for this cold snap.

Regards

Bri


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> I think I'll write to the author. I did wonder if he is on this forum; there are lots of references to things I've seen discussed on here but then, I guess they're discussed on other forums too.
> 
> (The book is _Marie Potter and the Campervan of Doom_ by Brian Burke )
> 
> G


Would you recommend the book? :?:


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

I downloaded this for the kindle too, and really enjoyed it. 
Pussers progress caused me embarrassment, snorting with laughter in public places. Oh, and I love Narrow Dog to Carcassone. I have just treated myself to his sequel, Narrow Dog to Indian river, but I am saving it for a day when I need cheering up.

Karen


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

meakwooders said:


> I downloaded this for the kindle too, and really enjoyed it.
> Pussers progress caused me embarrassment, snorting with laughter in public places. Oh, and I love Narrow Dog to Carcassone. I have just treated myself to his sequel, Narrow Dog to Indian river, but I am saving it for a day when I need cheering up.
> 
> Karen


Both the first two Narrow Dog books are excellent.

I wouldn't bother with the third "Narrow Dog to Wigan Pier", having recently read it.

Very different, grim in places, lots of autobiographic history, much less canals and dogs. It will not cheer you up


----------

